# Spelling



## aambumann (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed all the incorrect spelling on forums? Do people not look at the screen to see what they typed? You are sitting in front of a computer, you can find out how to spell any word in the world. My computer puts a red line under anything it thinks is questionable, there is also spell check. Oh well no big deal usually, but sometimes you just do not know what they are trying to say. Thanks.


----------



## james.w (Aug 7, 2012)

A lot of forums are international, so English is a second or sometimes third language for some.


----------



## aambumann (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, DUH, sorry did not think it all the way through, Thanks for broadening my horizons, I feel silly now.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 8, 2012)

It depends. There are people who are just poor spellers for whatever reason, people who don't spell check, people who have English as a second language. My husband and oldest daughter are seriously dyslexic and honestly cannot sound out words to spell. The spelling they come up with is just irrational. I'm a natural speller, so go figure. I do think that textspeak doesn't help the issue. There are only a few times when posts get to the point that I just want to bang my head on the desk. Otherwise I'm pretty patient. For me it is much harder to read when there are no periods in between sentences. I just won't read those posts.


----------



## chriswizz (Aug 8, 2012)

Predictive text on mobiles is a biggy, you write a post in a hurry then press send, then as soon as its gone your like oh bugger my phones changed every word to make me appear dim.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 8, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> Predictive text on mobiles is a biggy, you write a post in a hurry then press send, then as soon as its gone your like oh bugger my phones changed every word to make me appear dim.



^^ This.


----------



## aambumann (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback. You all bring up very good points. While I do believe in and sympathize with those who may have learning disabilities or other issues beyond their control. I do believe this issue is a marker of sorts that is connected to and points in the direction of bigger issues in our world today.


----------



## AP27 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dubya said:


> aambumann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, DUH, sorry did not think it all the way through, Thanks for broadening my horizons, I feel silly now.
> ...


 I certainly agree with the educational bit. My mother-in-law is a fifth grade teacher. 80% of her class cannot read or spell above a 2nd grade level. They literally go back to first grade for half of the day. It's a pretty common problem in the public schools in my area.


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Aug 9, 2012)

AP27 said:


> I certainly agree with the educational bit. My mother-in-law is a fifth grade teacher. 80% of her class cannot read or spell above a 2nd grade level. They literally go back to first grade for half of the day. It's a pretty common problem in the public schools in my area.



Then there are people who blame their grammar on public school (Which can be part to blame), but I took the initiative to get better at spelling and grammar thanks the the internet and reading thick books.


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am just really good at clicking the red wavy line uner half of the words I type. Oops, missed one.


----------

